# Names and methaphors in Karate



## Mads Nørby (Dec 22, 2002)

Wondering if anybody have had any experience with names and methaphors in Karatetechniquies/moves.

I know that American Kenpo and similar styles use names in order to give the student a clue about it´s elements. e.g. covering flame, striking mace, and soforth.

Patrick McCharthy uses them about the "traditional" series and techniquies, in the Bubishi he uses/translated several like, monkey pics the fruit, emeperor holding the seal and soforth.

Javier Martinez refers to them in his books on the Isshinryu katas and Tuite.


I´m interested in if it could give any new dimensions of ones understanding within the katas and general techniquies.


----------



## yilisifu (Dec 22, 2002)

Sometimes such names simply act as a description of the technique/posture.  That is, you "look like" the name of the technique.

   Other names sometimes carry a special meaning, inferring how the technique is really performed.

   It depends on the name.  Do you have any specific techniques or names in mind?


----------



## Mads Nørby (Dec 29, 2002)

I was mainly thinking on the names which have their origin from ancient warrior texts like the Bubishi.

I know that names are frequently used and invented by serveral styles. They use it as a remindertool, i know that.

I was just interested if somebody have had any experience with it on the researching side of the martial arts.


Besides the elements/techniques  within the Okinawan kata´s I dont have any specific names  i´m looking for.


----------

